# Corporal Jimmie Norman



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Corporal*

*Jimmie Norman*

Bellaire Police Department, Texas

End of Watch: Monday, December 24, 2012

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* 53
*Tour:* 20 years
*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Gunfire
*Incident Date:* 12/24/2012
*Weapon:* Handgun
*Suspect:* Shot and wounded

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Corporal Jimmie Norman was shot and killed after making a traffic stop near the intersection of Jessamine Street and Mapleridge Street shortly before 9:00 am.

During the stop the subject sped away, leading the officer on a short pursuit. The subject pulled into a service station in the 5600 block of Bellaire Boulevard. As Corporal Norman attempted to remove the subject from the car the man opened fire, fatally wounding him.

The subject then fired at bystanders, killing the service station manager. He then fired on other responding officers, but was wounded by return fire and taken into custody.

Corporal Norman had served with the Bellaire Police Department for 23 years. He is survived by his wife and children.
​Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Chief of Police Byron Holloway
Bellaire Police Department
5110 Jessamine Street
Bellaire, TX 77401

Phone: (713) 668-0487

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/21586-corporal-jimmie-norman#ixzz2G16ZMptU


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Corporal Norman


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2012)

R.I.P. Corporal Norman


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Corporal


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2012)

RIP Cpl. Norman.


----------

